# Exotic Coat color need some help!!



## Applejack (Nov 25, 2012)

A friend asked me the coat name of a bay(or brown) horse with a bald face..... But I can't find it anywhere on the net!! :shock:

Someone please help? :-o


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

A bay or brown with a bald face. That would be what the average horse person would call it. Bald faces are caused by either the splash or frame gene (or both sometimes), if that's what your looking for.


----------



## Applejack (Nov 25, 2012)

Er... I meant something like rabicano, Tobiano, overo... :-|


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Splash overo and/or frame overo. Both fall under the "overo" grouping, but are two separate genes. The third "overo" gene, sabino, does not cause bald faces, which is why I did not just say overo.


----------



## Applejack (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh wow thanks. But... It's reserved for Arabs, here's the pic. The one labeled #2
( If you know this user don't tell her. :wink

View topic - Horse designs - Chicken Smoothie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's Gulastra Plume...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The bald face and the silvery tail are not related. Gulastra plume is a standalone. It's also in TBs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Applejack (Nov 25, 2012)

OMG yes yes yess Gulastra Plume!! Thanks!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tell her its not limited to arabians either.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I did say it was also in TBs! I don't know which other breeds carry it though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I've seen it in QHs as well....


----------

